# Red Heart Yarn now in Australia



## myroxi (Sep 9, 2012)

Apparently this yarn is being introduced to Aussies via the Big W stores. This range is,as yet, unfamiliar to to us in this country, but I often read that many of you do use it in your projects. 
I am just wondering how those of you who are familiar with this yarn have found it as far as knitting/crochet projects go and how well it washes. Is it generally good quality..should we Aussies get excited and add to our stash? :lol: 
According to the advertisement, we are getting a large 350grm ball Aran for $10...it seems a good buy for charity blankets etc etc??


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I have bought this yarn when I was in America, and I think it is nice (wouldn't say great)...but nice to knit with.
I did have one skein of yarn that had seven knots in it, and I wrote to the company, and within two weeks, I had four FREE skeins sent to me, so they are a good honest company....so yeah - get excited!!


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Red Heart yarn is acrylic, so it washes very well. Some people complain that the Red Heart Supersaver isn't soft to work with, but once it's machine washed and dried with fabric softener, it's much nicer.

It's perfect for charity projects, because most charities want something easy-care & Red Heart lasts forever. I had an afghan that was nearly 20 years old, I finally gave it to a charity shop because I was tired of looking at it. My SIL once made a sweater for her grandson that won first prize at a fair - 5 years after the sweater was made, and her grandson wore it until he outgrew it (she made it bigger than it needed to be, so he grew into it).


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

myroxi said:


> Apparently this yarn is being introduced to Aussies via the Big W stores. This range is,as yet, unfamiliar to to us in this country, but I often read that many of you do use it in your projects.
> I am just wondering how those of you who are familiar with this yarn have found it as far as knitting/crochet projects go and how well it washes. Is it generally good quality..should we Aussies get excited and add to our stash? :lol:
> According to the advertisement, we are getting a large 350grm ball Aran for $10...it seems a good buy for charity blankets etc etc??







OMG!!! I am SOOOO excited about this. I have contacted Spotlight and Lincraft in the past to do this but of course they wanted to protect their own labels.
We CAN get it from Brisbane from Yarn Over website but postage is a drag.
So for bags and amigurumi and this will be fantastic. 
Good on Big W
:thumbup: :thumbup:

UPDATE!! Only Aran weight at the moment, in not many colours.....and apologies for the way our Aussie girl pronounces Aran. You would think she would have done her homework first. Also skein is pronounced "skane"


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Red Heart makes several yarns, mainly worsted and heavier, and has introduced some bulky novelty yarns in the past few years that knit up quickly into pretty scarves. 

My favorite RH is called "Soft," and it is just that; has a great feel and is fun to work with. 

Color choice throughout the line is great; you can find a yarn in almost every color imaginable. And, of course, the price puts this yarn in everyone's reach. The per-yard cost is one of the lowest available. Add its easy care to the picture and you have a product definitely worth trying. The main criticism is the "crispness" of Super Saver, and that is easy to soften through appropriate laundering.

I think you will find it a worthwhile product to add to your stash.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I have bought 2 lots of Red Hear Aran from Big W. Haven't knitted with it yet, but it feels soft to touch. Got a beautiful pink and what I call baby green.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

scottybearNSW said:


> I have bought 2 lots of Red Hear Aran from Big W. Haven't knitted with it yet, but it feels soft to touch. Got a beautiful pink and what I call baby green.


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> This is interesting that all of you are mentioning only an aran weight being offered in the Red Heart, but that is not a common weight in their line in the US. It sounds like you have access to a product that has not been offered in our market. At least, I have not noticed Red Heart yarns in aran weight designations.
> 
> The Red Heart Super Saver is probably the most commonly sold yarn in the US. It can be found in almost any outlet that sells any type of yarn. It is a worsted weight, or #4 in the weight system as we use it.
> 
> ...


I was hoping we were going to have access to what is called 4 ply worsted weight. So was a little peeved when I saw the ARAN label. BUT I have gone and studied the gauges for both and ,correct me if I'm wrong, but both seem to be 17 st and 23 rows on 5mm needles. 
SO confusion reigns as I have always thought Aran weight was 12 ply in Australia which had that gauge.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

superjan said:


> I was hoping we were going to have access to what is called 4 ply worsted weight. So was a little peeved when I saw the ARAN label. BUT I have gone and studied the gauges for both and ,correct me if I'm wrong, but both seem to be 17 st and 23 rows on 5mm needles.
> .


I'm also confused at the moment. I have been using RH Super Saver and RH Soft as worsted weights, 5 stitches per inch on #7 or #8 US needles. I just looked on one retailer's site and it lists Super Saver at 17 stitches per 4" as you stated. That would be just over 4 stitches per inch. I am going to go get a couple of skeins from my stash and see what they say on the label.


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

Deleted post...it's okay Peggy


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

superjan and any others who may have read my earlier post. Please ignore the posting regarding aran or worsted weight for the Red Heart yarn. I have deleted the erroneous information and I hope superjan gets back to her post in time to remove the portion where she quoted me. I was in error and I apologize for any concern I may have caused you.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

superjan said:


> Deleted post...it's okay Peggy


The quote still appears as a part of your post. Could you please try again to delete it? I had to delete mine twice before it disappeared from the site. Another interesting KP trait? Thank you.


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> The quote still appears as a part of your post. Could you please try again to delete it? I had to delete mine twice before it disappeared from the site. Another interesting KP trait? Thank you.


Peggy it is definitely gone from mine, but please don't worry so much. It's all okay. ;-) ;-)


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

Red Heart yarn is a work horse. There are many people who are very critical of it, claim it is not soft,etc. RedHeart is very soft after it is washed, equally as soft as more expensive yarns. The most important thing is it is durable, easy care and will last for decades. The price you stated is reasonable. Here in the USA, depending on where you live, a 396 gm skein is about $8.00 , so, $10.00 is not a bad price, considering it is being imported. I have made mostly all my projects with RedHeart and have always been happy with the results. There are also so many color choices and types of yarn and the colors do not fade. I have also ordered on-line and their customer service was great.
I watched the vidio link for Big W stores supply and the aran they are selling is labeled #4, which is our US standard worsted weight. In the US, skeins of multicolored yarn usually have less gms. per skein.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

I tried to remove the post above regarding the weight of the Red Heart yarns; in fact, I thought I had removed it because it did not appear when I checked it. Anyway, I apologize for posting this erroneous information. I was totally wrong with its content and do not understand why some were so intent in keeping this in. Oh, well; it's just floating around in cyberspace where it can do no harm! You are intelligent enough to give it the attention it is worth.


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> I tried to remove the post above regarding the weight of the Red Heart yarns; in fact, I thought I had removed it because it did not appear when I checked it. Anyway, I apologize for posting this erroneous information. I was totally wrong with its content and do not understand why some were so intent in keeping this in. Oh, well; it's just floating around in cyberspace where it can do no harm! You are intelligent enough to give it the attention it is worth.


 Peggy I deleted it immediately you asked me, went back in and it was gone completely. So all is good.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Damn............. guess I am off to Big W on Monday to check it out. 

Thanks so much for letting us know, and hopefully they will have a variety of Red Heart soon.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> Damn............. guess I am off to Big W on Monday to check it out.
> 
> Thanks so much for letting us know, and hopefully they will have a variety of Red Heart soon.


In our closest store they had pink, white, blue, baby green and a couple of variegated colours. Not sure about other stores.  As an aside am off to Spotlight tomorrow for their 40% of all yarns for VIP members.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

scottybearNSW said:


> In our closest store they had pink, white, blue, baby green and a couple of variegated colours. Not sure about other stores. As an aside am off to Spotlight tomorrow for their 40% of all yarns for VIP members.


 Hey Judy - 
Did you see that they are now taking 30% off all marked down stock also....so hopefully that INCLUDES the yarn....Betty


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Hey Judy -
> Did you see that they are now taking 30% off all marked down stock also....so hopefully that INCLUDES the yarn....Betty


Sure did. We are going to be there bright and early, even though its a round trip of nearly 200 kms. DH has been very good about taking me, so will shout him a nice lunch while we are there.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

scottybearNSW said:


> Sure did. We are going to be there bright and early, even though its a round trip of nearly 200 kms. DH has been very good about taking me, so will shout him a nice lunch while we are there.


Good on you Judy - hope you find some great bargains. Do you take you knitting in the car to do on the way? Have a great day, and enjoy yourself.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Usually take something mindless like a scarf. Couldn't go that far without doing something.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

scottybearNSW said:


> Usually take something mindless like a scarf. Couldn't go that far without doing something.


Have a good and safe trip.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes i saw it at big w on Wednesday and thought was a bit expensive,i went to Sams and got balls of 4 350 g balls of 10ply for $5.95 each,in my books a much better buy. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Yes i saw it at big w on Wednesday and thought was a bit expensive,i went to Sams and got balls of 4 350 g balls of 10ply for $5.95 each,in my books a much better buy. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Is Sam's Warehouse still trading? I had a feeling they had closed down...

Okay!! Googling now....that sounds a much better idea. :thumbup:

Thanks kiwiannie! I hadn't thought to try here. Now you have shown me it's still trading i will go and have a look. Not close to me but that's okay.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Yes i saw it at big w on Wednesday and thought was a bit expensive,i went to Sams and got balls of 4 350 g balls of 10ply for $5.95 each,in my books a much better buy. :thumbup: :thumbup:


That certainly is a better buy, but unfortunately the only other place that sells 10 ply in the large balls is what we call the Reject shop and they are $8, and they usually only have 1 of each colour.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

I love Red a Heart yarn


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I shall check it out!


----------



## wanderingwidow29 (Feb 8, 2013)

As I'll be visiting Australia in October, my granddaughter lives in Melbourne, I would like to take a look at this yarn, but I'm unsure of the store that will stock it, Big W, is that Woolworths?


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

wanderingwidow29 said:


> As I'll be visiting Australia in October, my granddaughter lives in Melbourne, I would like to take a look at this yarn, but I'm unsure of the store that will stock it, Big W, is that Woolworths?


This might help....
http://www.bigw.com.au/bigw/storelocator/store_finder.jsp;jsessionid=c+NvufdV0kH0zq9+o9PJqw__.ncdlmorasp1102?bmUID=klEyY8i


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

The Red Heart yarn I use most often is Red Heart Soft. It knits up nicely and has a very slight sheen to it. The color range, here in the states, is pretty good.


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

paljoey46 said:


> The Red Heart yarn I use most often is Red Heart Soft. It knits up nicely and has a very slight sheen to it. The color range, here in the states, is pretty good.


Let's hope we can access that one soon. It looks as though the Big W range is VERY limited.


----------



## wanderingwidow29 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll be in Melbourne in October visiting my granddaughter who lives in St.Kilda, can you tell me where the nearest Big W store would be to that district please?


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I have just recently ordered from Red Heart online. I found the prices good, the range great and the postage surprisingly reasonable. Will order from them again.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> In our closest store they had pink, white, blue, baby green and a couple of variegated colours. Not sure about other stores. As an aside am off to Spotlight tomorrow for their 40% of all yarns for VIP members.


Me too!!!!


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

wanderingwidow29 said:


> I'll be in Melbourne in October visiting my granddaughter who lives in St.Kilda, can you tell me where the nearest Big W store would be to that district please?


It will be the city store. 15 mins by tram from St Kilda.

Queen Victoria Village/Lonsdale St
Melbourne VIC
(03) 9223 5802


----------



## CatherineMcClarey (Feb 15, 2014)

The Red Heart Aran skeins the gal in the YouTube video was finding in Canberra remind me a lot of the double-size (400g) skeins of Red Heart Super Saver available in the USA. The only problem with the 400g RHSS for us US crafters is that those huge skeins are only available in 8 basic solid colors; otherwise, we have to make do with 200g/7 oz. solid color and 5 oz./not quite 150g multicolor skeins. It's a great yarn for charity crafting and machine-washable cold-weather items, though. And from what I've heard from crafters in Australia & NZ, there usually aren't that many other Aran-weight yarns available locally for them, so starting with an Aran-weight sounds like a great way for Red Heart to introduce themselves to the Australian market.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Most Red Heart yarn is good stuff but if it ever comes your way I would avoid Boutique Unforgettable unless you are an experienced knitter and making a super simple project. I am using it in a simple lace shawl and it is not very twisted and splits, etc. It has a lovely feel and nice colors, just have to pay attention and get the whole yarn as you make the stitches.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

myroxi said:


> Apparently this yarn is being introduced to Aussies via the Big W stores. This range is,as yet, unfamiliar to to us in this country, but I often read that many of you do use it in your projects.
> I am just wondering how those of you who are familiar with this yarn have found it as far as knitting/crochet projects go and how well it washes. Is it generally good quality..should we Aussies get excited and add to our stash? :lol:
> According to the advertisement, we are getting a large 350grm ball Aran for $10...it seems a good buy for charity blankets etc etc??


Red Heart makes a large variety of yarns so it is impossible to make a general statement. However, many here in the USA, use Red Heart Super Saver. It comes in a large selection of lovely solid and variegated yarns, many color coded to work together in a project. This is Red Heart's least expensive yarn and it is a work horse. It can be machine washed and dried and seems to never wear out. It does have a rougher quality to it than their other yarns but many of us have found that running the finished project through a washer and dryer softens it up. Go to redheart.com, their website, and you will learn so much more about their yarns, including types and color selections. Have fun.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I use Red Heart Yarn and I love it


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for this info. I would not have thought to look at big W ..... hope they extend the range eventually. Makes a nice change instead of being told by department stores " we no longer stock yarn".


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Initially, I was a bit of a snob concerning this yarn, that is until I used it for a blanket for my grandson (the pattern called for it and I didn't want to bother with figuring out a substitute, time issue). I LOVED working with the yarn. It was so squishy I would just squeeze the yarn and marvel at the texture. Washes great, easy to work with and versatile. I hope you enjoy the yarn as much as I did. BTW, I use a lot of the other types of yarn Red Heart offers, too. Here is a pic of the grandson and blanket with which I used the super saver yarn.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

When I was growing up in rural Kansas, Red Heart was the only yarn available in our stores. I didn't realize how many different types of yarn there were until I was well into adulthood. There weren't any yarn stores within a hundred miles of my home in those early years. I'll always have a soft spot for Red Heart.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I use r edheart for Afghanis. I knitted a sweater with it but it seems to be scratchy. Even after many washing. I personally don't get along with acrylic. It does hold up. Keeps it shape. Machine washable. Price is good.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I have used Red Heart forever. If you look at my posts you will see several of the afghans I have crocheted using Red Heart. Most of them are made with the classic red Heart, but I also have used the Baby YLC- I love that yarn! It's so pretty and has a little sheen to it. I also use knitpicks Brava yarn, but will always keep Red Heart on hand.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Personally I don't care for it. It seems scratchy to me and not as soft as other yarns. This is my humble opinion :-D :-D :-D 

Having said this it would depend on what I was knitting as to whether I'd use it. I might on a toy.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i use a lot of Red Heart yarns...i knit mostly for charity, and Red Heart is perfect for that (soft, many colors, several weights, and best of all, affordible )
Blessings


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

superjan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mM4eS5VH7k
> 
> OMG!!! I am SOOOO excited about this. I have contacted Spotlight and Lincraft in the past to do this but of course they wanted to protect their own labels.
> We CAN get it from Brisbane from Yarn Over website but postage is a drag.
> ...


Was wondering if it was in Melbourne. I must go and have a look tomorrow. Very excited about it all.
Thank you for the information.
Jay


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Red Heart is a good yarn. Not a fancy yarn. A basic utilitarian yarn for anything you want an acrylic for. I use Red Heart for anything and everything.
Happy to k ow it will be available to more knitters.


----------



## cherylanne (May 1, 2013)

G'day: Isn't it funny? I'm an Aussie who's been in the US over 40 years now and uses RH quite often, but every time I'm coming home, I search for the old Patons wools I grew up with, such as Bluebell (discontinued I believe), and Totem. The acrylics in my opinion, can't come close, but win by a mile on price. You'll have to be careful on gauge....Worsted (4) here is pretty close to Totem. With a bit of figuring, DK (3) can be substituted for Bluebell. Baby yarn (l) is the same. Some RH offerings are soft while others feel like they're peeling off your fingers! It would be best to actually SEE and FEEL the product before buying. Photographs can be deceiving. But for crocheted throws etc. RH will last forever.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Red Heart makes a variety of yarns. The one that gets bad reviews is their Super Saver. I find it useful for items such as placemats, afghans, etc., in other words, nothing that touches your skin. I've used some of their other products which are competitively priced, and they've worked well. In other words, you get what you pay for.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

great so happy for you


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

The Red Heart that we in the US love and love to hate is Red Heart Super Saver. It's an Aran/Worsted weight and is available in a huge number of colors.
Solids are in 7-oz:198g, 364yds/333m skeins and multis are in 5-oz/141g, 244 yds/ 223m skeins. 
http://www.redheart.com/yarn/super-saver-economy
Besides being inexpensive, the color range is the greatest of any other yarn.
It's durability is unbeatable. Future archaeologists will find Red Heart yarn wrapped around our fossilized bones.
The label in the Australian yarn is different from any in the US, and it's impossible to tell which version of Red Heart you have relative to those in the US. Red Heart makes all different kinds of yarns, but when anyone criticizes or praises it, it's their Super Saver that is bearing the brunt. There is a DK weight version of Super Saver that Red Heart in the US calls Sport Weight. 
I hope they stock the full range of colors for you because there is such a huge variety of them


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Have used it for many years, especially for afghans. It washes well. My son is 35 and is still using one I made for him when he was a teen. Can't ask for more from a yarn.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

superjan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mM4eS5VH7k
> 
> OMG!!! I am SOOOO excited about this. I have contacted Spotlight and Lincraft in the past to do this but of course they wanted to protect their own labels.
> We CAN get it from Brisbane from Yarn Over website but postage is a drag.
> ...


Really, how do you know how she pronounced it.? haha
Anyway, I use Super Saver all the time. It is a bit scratchy to knit with, but after washing the garment comes out fine, soft. I just use laundry detergent, no conditioners.
Sue


----------



## wanderingwidow29 (Feb 8, 2013)

muchas gracias, I'll be there as soon as the jet lag fades!!


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

Good old Red Heart. People either love it or they hate it. I am pretty much of the latter group because one of the reasons I knit is the pleasure of feeling lovely yarn in my hands while knitting. RHSS is scratchy and stiff, so has robbed me of that pleasure. It does soften up with washing, and wears like iron, so depending on what your needs are it may or may not be a good addition to the locally available yarns. I have no aversion to acrylics, but there are far better ones on the market than Red Heart.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Munchn said:


> Personally I don't care for it. It seems scratchy to me and not as soft as other yarns. This is my humble opinion :-D :-D :-D
> 
> Having said this it would depend on what I was knitting as to whether I'd use it. I might on a toy.


I think you are referring to Red Heart Super Saver which softens up when laundered. Red Heart has a big selection of much softer yarns, too. Whatever yarn you're using, have fun!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

MASHEPP said:


> Good old Red Heart. People either love it or they hate it. I am pretty much of the latter group because one of the reasons I knit is the pleasure of feeling lovely yarn in my hands while knitting. RHSS is scratchy and stiff, so has robbed me of that pleasure. It does soften up with washing, and wears like iron, so depending on what your needs are it may or may not be a good addition to the locally available yarns. I have no aversion to acrylics, but there are far better ones on the market than Red Heart.


Red Heart offers much better acrylics in addition to their Super Saver which is the rough one. I love the feel of soft yarn when I crochet, too.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

I like Red Heart...they are honest about their product. I am still using vintage baby yarn from the eighties..very pleased.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I learned to knit over 60 years ago and Red Heart was the yarn I started with. I really like Red Heart yarn. It wears like iron and washing it is easy. Really, it takes no special care. I still use it and knit everything with it. I found it to be very nice so knitting slippers because it is tough and can take a lot of wear and tear. The slippers that I knit need body to stand up and Red Heart does that. Also has many very pretty colors that you can't find elsewhere. Enjoy your knitting with it.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

To our Aussie friends-you'll LOVE Red Heart!! I've been using it (the 4 ply worsted) for over 50 years!! Easy care-Throw it in the washer (cold water)-no color running/bleeding. Throw it in the dryer-no shrinkage-love it!!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> In our closest store they had pink, white, blue, baby green and a couple of variegated colours. Not sure about other stores. As an aside am off to Spotlight tomorrow for their 40% of all yarns for VIP members.


 :thumbup:


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

As someone else mentioned, my experience with Super Saver is that it softens in the dryer. Also Red Heart markets a yarn called Love that is very soft as you buy it and nice to work with. As you know knitting worsted, in the US called size 4, covers a range of sizes from Caron's Simply Soft which leans toward DK in weight, and Love which is more of what we in the US call Aran weight which is really a slightly larger size 4. And yes, I'd get excited about the availability of this yarn for you Aussies. It's great for afghans, both knit and crocheted and great for anything that will have tough use like kid's sweaters, hats, mittens, etc. Enjoy. Aloha... Bev


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

MaryCarter said:


> :thumbup:


Not sure how this would work for you but try herrschners.com-for a better idea of Red Heart. The place is based outof Wisconsin.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for that info., I will have a look

I just purchased six balls of Aran, as that is all our department store (Big W) has at the moment. I only intend to make bed and table runners with it, so the Aran is fine for that.


----------



## Kathymacau (Jan 8, 2013)

The Red Heart that is in Australia is made in India. Where is the American version made?


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

It is not your high end yarn but it is very reasonable. They have some nice soft yarn and some that are a bit rougher but soften as they are laundered.


----------



## Cru (May 18, 2013)

Red Heart has served me very well. Have used mostly the Heart and Soul Sock self stripping yarn (with Aloe) for dozens of pairs of socks. Have been machine washed and worn for several years. Occasionally find a few knots, so I usually rewind the yarn before starting, then I can match the stripes well.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Deramores in the UK have been stocking Red Heart for a while and I use the Baby Steps quite a lot, its lovely yarn and very reasonably priced.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Went flying down to BigW earlier today and they had 1 (ONE) ball left....oh the agony. I did not take it as l would not use that shade of Red...even though it was lovely.
Woe is me..........left at the alter again..........
Jay :mrgreen:  :thumbdown: :|


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Kathymacau said:


> The Red Heart that is in Australia is made in India. Where is the American version made?


There are several that are made in the US; they really advertise those. Not sure where the others are made.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Kathymacau said:


> The Red Heart that is in Australia is made in India. Where is the American version made?


Red Heart is based in the US and is an American company. I believe they have international sources for many of their yarns and others are exclusively from here. Check the labels on the skeins if you need that info for a particular yarn.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I have used Redheart for years. All the afghans I post on here are made from redheart. Although for sweaters and such I use something different :-D


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

Kathymacau said:


> The Red Heart that is in Australia is made in India. Where is the American version made?


South Carolina (USA) Proudly printed on the label!!


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Red Heart makes several yarns, mainly worsted and heavier, and has introduced some bulky novelty yarns in the past few years that knit up quickly into pretty scarves.
> 
> My favorite RH is called "Soft," and it is just that; has a great feel and is fun to work with.
> 
> ...


Hi Peggy, I've used the Caron Super soft, is the Red Heart yarn similar??? I've never looked for yarn in Big W so am interested taking a look at what they have. Which section of Big W would I look in?? Jane


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Ozzie Jane said:


> Hi Peggy, I've used the Caron Super soft, is the Red Heart yarn similar??? I've never looked for yarn in Big W so am interested taking a look at what they have. Which section of Big W would I look in?? Jane


Haberdashery, (love that word) or for anyone younger than sixty.....the sewing section.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I just finished an afghan (today in fact) for my son in Super Saver. I chose it because I know it will hold up well for the hard use that a young man will put it through. It isn't the best yarn to work with but the fact it holds up makes it worth it.


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

scottybearNSW said:


> That certainly is a better buy, but unfortunately the only other place that sells 10 ply in the large balls is what we call the Reject shop and they are $8, and they usually only have 1 of each colour.


Scottybear, I was in the Reject Shop the other day and felt their yarn and IMO, it was rather stiff and "scratchy" similar to the Thorobred in Spotlight, I thought. I have used the Thorobred from Spotlight to knit the Jean Greenhowe dolls and it's really tough on hands/fingers however, it is good for dolls as it does not have much give to stretch after stuffing. Jane


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Coats & Clark's *RED HEART* were separate Scottish companies at one time. J.P. Coats started with woven fabric (1802) and then produced their own thread (1826). Clark started with silk thread (1750) but during the French blockade of Great Britain (1812) they went to making cotton thread.

Coats starting selling its cotton thread in the US in 1830 (before the Civil War) and later opened a mill in Rhode Island in 1869. Clark opened a cotton thread mill in New Jersey (1864) but since Coats had dominated the market here in the US they merged in 1952--thus Coats & Clark.

That was some of the original advent of globalization. Since then they, like many others, sent their work elsewhere and closed many of their mills here (New Englanders can tell you the sad stories).

Had to do a double take on the skein I'm working from since its 100% cotton which all Coats and Clarks was originally. They ventured into polyester cored/cotton covered sewing thread many years ago and then into the acrylic yarns and always stayed at their original price point--affordable. I am totally shocked you Aussies have never had the yarns :shock: :!: You've certainly have had their sewing threads, Eh :?: Don't you still have Woolworth's--that American department store that always sold Red Heart? Wal-Mart is based on the Woolworth business model.

The answer to the question about where the fibers are produced--good luck as that is a trade secret. For those who think the label printing actually means the fiber/yarn--good luck with that one too (the label being designed or the photo of the free pattern item done here qualifies for Made In America standards or worse the label was printed in Malaysia and sent to the US to be "applied to the skein" here).

The majority of those "talking" about Red Heart are referring to the acrylic yarns they have in their retail outlets. Super Soft is a marketing gimmick to offer you less lofty filament acrylic at an affordable price (large skeins give that away) like Wal-Mart in general. And just like Wal-Mart you shop there or you don't :roll:

I have never purchased their Boutique (wool blend) so have no comment on it. I have used their cotton threads more than any other brands in tatting and crochet mainly because it was available at my retail stores more and in a larger selection. I find nothing wrong with their acrylic yarns and their Luster Sheen (plaited acrylic) I've used a lot in crochet garments for its soft drape and "sheen" (suppose you might say "shine" :lol: ).


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

It is really, really nice to have this discussion without anyone jumping in and making crazy accusations about burning children. I learn so much from everyone's experiences and opinions. This has been such a wonderful site for me lately because I can say or ask things without any fears for getting flamed. Thank you to everyone who has shared their thoughts and opinions with the rest of us. You all are my teachers.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

In fact right here in Greenville lol :-D


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I haven't seen this so far at my Big W, but then I don't go in there all the time. Will have a look the next time I go. Just spent about $15.00 on wool at Spotlight today as it was on special and I only wanted some to make some scarves.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I saw it recently in Big W. The balls are big and the yarn is nice and SOFT. Some acrylic yarn feel hard to the touch, not the Red Heart. I should think it will be very good for charity blankets. If I didn't already have an over abundance of yarn, I may have bought some.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

disgo said:


> Coats & Clark's *RED HEART* were separate Scottish companies at one time. J.P. Coats started with woven fabric (1802) and then produced their own thread (1826). Clark started with silk thread (1750) but during the French blockade of Great Britain (1812) they went to making cotton thread.
> 
> Coats starting selling its cotton thread in the US in 1830 (before the Civil War) and later opened a mill in Rhode Island in 1869. Clark opened a cotton thread mill in New Jersey (1864) but since Coats had dominated the market here in the US they merged in 1952--thus Coats & Clark.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the history lesson. I had forgotten about the Coats and Clark connection. Hope our members in Australia can locate what they're looking for. Many places in the world...including small towns and villages in the USA...are very limited in what they offer for sale.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

disgo said:


> Coats & Clark's *RED HEART* were separate Scottish companies at one time. J.P. Coats started with woven fabric (1802) and then produced their own thread (1826). Clark started with silk thread (1750) but during the French blockade of Great Britain (1812) they went to making cotton thread.
> 
> Coats starting selling its cotton thread in the US in 1830 (before the Civil War) and later opened a mill in Rhode Island in 1869. Clark opened a cotton thread mill in New Jersey (1864) but since Coats had dominated the market here in the US they merged in 1952--thus Coats & Clark.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the history lesson!! It's on my bucket list to visit one of their factories!!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

> Scottybear, I was in the Reject Shop the other day and felt their yarn and IMO, it was rather stiff and "scratchy" similar to the Thorobred in Spotlight, I thought. I have used the Thorobred from Spotlight to knit the Jean Greenhowe dolls and it's really tough on hands/fingers however, it is good for dolls as it does not have much give to stretch after stuffing. Jane


I've found that Spotlight has offloaded Thorobred and the only one close is Stallion. It's still a bit scratchy. Like Marvel and Marvel Soft though.

Leanna x


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

I made an afghan of Red Heart in 1960. It has been in constant use since then. It still looks wonderful. Minimal pilling, no fading that I can tell, and toasty.

It;s easy to work with and I didn't know what "splitting" ment until I got around to using other yarns.

Since they're selling yarn down there, maybe you folks can sell them some wool, so that they can go back to producing their woolen yarn up here.

Coats and Clark is their parent company.

The company site:
http://www.makeitcoats.com/en-us

The Redheart Yarn site:
http://www.redheart.com/

Enjoy


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

leannab said:


> I've found that Spotlight has offloaded Thorobred and the only one close is Stallion. It's still a bit scratchy. Like Marvel and Marvel Soft though.
> 
> Leanna x


I found Thorobred very hard and scratchy to use. Thank goodness only got the one lot. When I have finished the jumper on the needles, I am going to do one in the Marvel. Hope it knits up s soft as it feels.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> I found Thorobred very hard and scratchy to use. Thank goodness only got the one lot. When I have finished the jumper on the needles, I am going to do one in the Marvel. Hope it knits up s soft as it feels.


i've just done a couple of the 'Gracie' tops in Marvel, one in 5ply and this latest one in Marvel soft 8ply. I'm pleased with them both but still wash them and then use softener. I'm considering using shampoo and conditioner in future though, as many people here have posted links to softening acrylic and I'm sure it works.

Glad Thorobred has gone, very hard and scratchy, not good for baby items at all.

Leanna x


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I have bought Supersaver from Yarn Over, found it was thicker than I was used to and scratchy to knit with but the items, when finished were great. Not sure what weight Aran is, will be checking this out.


----------



## Jeya (Aug 14, 2012)

I have been avoiding going into stores as winter is approaching as I inevitably buy yarn which I really don't need. Today I walked into big Wand what did I see , Red Heart yarns! Spotlight carries Lion Brand. These were well priced and certainly will use them.

Still have got some woolen yarn I bought from New Zealand.Busy turning them into as gifts for friends and family.


----------

